# Pejerrey's journal (just to keep track of things)



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome roud:


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing tanks!! All three of them!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

great looking tanks. I wish mine looked that good.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you guys!

I'm really addicted to this! lol!

More pics:

Shrimpanzes:

at dinner:









the DIY UGF filter run by a canister:

















hanging in there:



















lil videos (please note all the noise my 3 tanks make, :flick:joke): 
http://youtu.be/WDxwqWeLO5o
http://youtu.be/z6LF0wn6Uxw

:biggrin:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

very very nice tanks... what brands are the 2 smaller tanks?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

gnod said:


> very very nice tanks... what brands are the 2 smaller tanks?


Thanks!

I have no clue, I will ask the guys that sold them to me! LOL!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

So, do you have any filter media in the HOB or just moss? Really like that Moss HOB


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Really liking your hardscape on your iwagumi. Big fan of rocks rising out of the water. Also like the way you negotiated that UGF. Doubt you ever face any clogging issues with that setup. I kind of regret not following through and going UGF on my latest project. Will have to go that route next time for sure.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Sunyang: If you mean the CRS tank, I have a sponge in the intake and fluval biomedia in there mostly, there is also a 1/2 coarse sponge sheet. There is frogbit and Utricularia foliosa floating inside in the media compartment and the other plants are planted in the "cascade" only... It's mostly Xmas moss. 

Oh, there is about a table spoon of activated carbon in a mesh baggy right before everything else. (I've observed clearer water using this)


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Really liking your hardscape on your iwagumi. Big fan of rocks rising out of the water. Also like the way you negotiated that UGF. Doubt you ever face any clogging issues with that setup. I kind of regret not following through and going UGF on my latest project. Will have to go that route next time for sure.


I will have to tear apart my bigger tank when we move out next month, I will upgrade to a 403b sunsun filter and run a similar but bigger UGF. 

Thanks for the kudos!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Update for the iwagumish project:

I DESTROYED IT.

I found that it was planaria infested and bleached the heck out of everything.
It's currently as a hopeful dry start, but I think it's not going to work because I overkilled the bleach with the plants substrate and everything. 
Whatever.... I will move out of this apt soon so one less tank to worry about.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

what.... that sucks! by infested, like...how infested do you mean? haha
you going to sell that tank?!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

gnod said:


> what.... that sucks! by infested, like...how infested do you mean? haha
> you going to sell that tank?!


I bought the tank used from a member of a local forum. It was infested with planaria, I saw them and then I bleached everything. 

I don't know if I want to sell it. My wife wants me to sell it. 
But I said nope.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I love the second one! Unfortunately I can't keep CRS 'cause they're too expensive >:L and I don't want to risk them dying when I can't even keep RCS.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

pejerrey said:


>


What is the foreground plant/carpet on the right? It looks great!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Lobelia cardinals dwarf. Very hardy low maintenance plant. 

Thanks!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> I love the second one! Unfortunately I can't keep CRS 'cause they're too expensive >:L and I don't want to risk them dying when I can't even keep RCS.


 Hmmm, where do you live? I know good breeders that are down to earth about prices.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! I don't think I've seen it before, surprisingly. Cool!



pejerrey said:


> Lobelia cardinals dwarf. Very hardy low maintenance plant.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

brilliant tanks!
such ashame about the iwagumi...
really digging the lobelia cardinalis, unfortunately i have never seen it for sale here..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

*
The Shrimpanzes, CRS and Fire Red tank:*










*i dont know what it is about this tank, but i absolutely love it!!! nice use of the dwarf lobelia!!! I got some in an raok a while ago and absolutely loved it, it dies randomly, and i havent found any since *


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Hmmm, where do you live? I know good breeders that are down to earth about prices.


In Georgia.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> In Georgia.


 Hmmm I see, kind of far from here


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Moss waterfall*



pejerrey said:


> There is frogbit and Utricularia foliosa floating inside in the media compartment and the other plants are planted in the "cascade" only... It's mostly Xmas moss.


Just curious, how do you have the moss planted, did you attach it to something that you placed in the media area, or let it attach to the media directly?

I am thinking about planting a 5 gallon I have, and I will have my AC 20 available for it and your fantastic moss waterfall came to mind. I am interested in possibly creating my own, especially since there will be too much flow for my small tank. Thanks
Therese


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

pejerrey said:


> Lobelia cardinals dwarf. Very hardy low maintenance plant.
> 
> Thanks!


Great little plant. I've had it for a few years in my tank to some extent or another. It's really hardy and low maintenance, a shame it's not used more.

Nice collection of tanks, btw. Really clean and healthy looking. Good job!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

The cascade 200 hob comes with an attachment that is perfect to be planted. Then the rest is adding media instead of their cartridges in the back. I'm sure you can make a lil mesh bag filled with soil and plant thru the mesh. 
An hob resembles to me an hydroponic pot pot, it does get decent light too! Even in a low light tank!

Now, because of the plants you will evaporate more water than your HOB already does normally. I was Surprised by this and I was looking around for leaks! Lol! 

The HOBs can be noisier with their lids on, this is why I did this. To my surprise again, the plants provide excellent sound dampening.

Please follow this thread about planted HOBs, post your experience!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...on/170324-planted-hob-thread.html#post1788704


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> Nice collection of tanks, btw. Really clean and healthy looking. Good job!


 Thank you! Now it's down to 2, I sold the iwagumish


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

CRS tank:

one gal WC yesterday
PH 6.0-6.1
TDS 92
above 4dGh

Feeding every other day alternating blanched spinach with ADA or Benibachi CRS food.










Main Tank:

PH 6.8 at photocycle
TDS 350ish
4-5 dGh

Im doing something crazy, I have 2 pressurized CO2 systems. A paintball running 24/7 2bps low pressure class diffuser and a Bigger tank going with the lights for 6 hrs.
I started the experiment today. Reason? algae bloom, you can see it in the driftwood and equipment even worse than my normal algae (LOL). 
Although I measured 10ppm of NO3, this could be N starvation. Anyhow... just wondering how to stabilize the ph without adding baking soda.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*30 gal*











This is what happened after the move, new substrate and another filter.

It has Akadama DRL 15liters of large grain in the bottom and 3 gallons of small grain in the top.

The fluval 204 is running an DIY UGF "Liam Style" and the ridiculously big Sun Sun 304b has a large coarse sponge in the intake and a spray bar under/close to the surface but not above like the Benibachi factory.

Co2 is running 24/7 one bubble per 3-4 seconds in a Mr. Aqua bubble counter.

Huge IAL

Large Yamaya and 10lb of small ones to provide hiding spots.

25 CRS SS from Ralph G


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*Shrimpanzes NANO*


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

These tanks are great.
1. I love the Lobelia cardinals dwarf foreground. 
2. I'm definitely going to have to try planting the HOB filter on my next tank, you inspired me.
3. Any idea where I could locate some of the lobelia cardinals dwarf? I haven't really seen it before. 

Thanks!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Chyrol said:


> These tanks are great.
> 1. I love the Lobelia cardinals dwarf foreground.
> 2. I'm definitely going to have to try planting the HOB filter on my next tank, you inspired me.
> 3. Any idea where I could locate some of the lobelia cardinals dwarf? I haven't really seen it before.
> ...


I know that is known as cardinal in its emersed form, once you get the hold of one you can get a lot. I only had 3 stems to start!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> I know that is known as cardinal in its emersed form, once you get the hold of one you can get a lot. I only had 3 stems to start!


Thanks! I will keep my eyes open, would like to add some to my emersed setup sometime soon. Again, tanks look great, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Main 30 gal tank:

It's been like a week since I introduced 25 CRS SS from Ralph G. So far just one death and the rest have manicured all plants and hardscape. They seem to be happy and busy. I'm hardening the water with mostly seachem equilibrium and some fluval mineral for shrimp to reach 5-6 dGH at least in preparation for the 12 OEBTs from Nick that I will introduce on Tuesday night.
Seachem equilibrium contains iron and other traces that I'm interested on providing to this mostly stem plant scaped tank, I want akadama to fix this nutrients available for roots.

I added some plants from afa but I lost the names. About 2lbs of small yamayas to provide more housing.

Looking forward for Tuesday! Nick OEBTs are going to be awesome!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

What have I learned about my main tank?

First I have very soft tap water (35TDS), I use prime water conditioner and seachem equilibrium GH booster because it has traces (Fe, and others needed by stem plants)

Second, I don't know what it is but a lot of filtration (not just water flow, I had powerheads before) really seem to help. This is also beneficial for water quality for shrimp. One of the filters is an under gravel filter, as water runs thru akadama drl soil(inert) it fixes nutrients for the roots, at the same time buffers the ph for my shrimp.

Third, akadama drl is just wonderful, I have used Ada as 1 and 2 and fluorite black and mr aqua AS and fluval stratum in the past.

Only fluorite with t5ho lights before tho.

Fourth, Lights read 50PAR at substrate level which is medium high. 

The trick, as the algae prone time is the first two weeks of a new set up, is to start heavily planted with a filter that has been running for months in another tank, in other words, there is no cycling. This is key for dealing with ammonia that has to be consumed by something(sometimes algae).

Fifth, I use co2 24/7 because I much rather have stable parameters than swings of any kind. This is very important for shrimp to thrive!

And last, as the tank is cycled, populating heavily with neocardinias in the first weeks to keep everything clean (don't feed them, let them get the algae) and later cardinias for the show when you feel comfy enough with your parameters.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Great tanks, I like them all! roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to see pictures of your new blue shrimpies!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I want to see pictures of your new blue shrimpies!


They look exactly like Nick's picture in post 35.

I have to find my charger for the d90


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Those shrimp are so cool. I would spend hours watching them haha. How are they transitioning so far?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

CRS SS, CBS SSS, and OEBTs are all very hungry and chasing each other. Swimming around and stuff.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my CRS SS is carrying red eggs already.

I guess is going to be tiger bee time!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Hmmm, where do you live? I know good breeders that are down to earth about prices.


How much down to earth? I'm getting $2.50/ea here in San Jose. If it's $1 I will drive to Oakland often


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

cookiem said:


> how much down to earth? I'm getting $2.50/ea here in san jose. If it's $1 i will drive to oakland often


crs ss??


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome tanks pejerrey! really dig your HOB planter, neat idea!

lol @ the "ti-bee" photo


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

salmon said:


> awesome tanks pejerrey! really dig your HOB planter, neat idea!
> 
> lol @ the "ti-bee" photo


Thanks! I started the "planted hob thread", please check it out because there is amazing examples from other TPT members.

The problem with my HOB is that my CRS are going:


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> crs ss??


S grade


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

This are SS 








Pm kermit01 for details.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know if this helps but I just changed my lid again to try and keep the open top look but not let my amano shrimp escape.

Its plastic canvas round the complicated bits because the body of my saw wasn't big enough to cut into the middle. If I went out and got one of the extra deep extendable saws it would be easy to cut to fit. The stones hold down the edges of the canvas to stop it lifting. 

All very make shift with stuff I had in the living room


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I see! Nice! 
I'm planing to not have cardinias there but just some nice cheapo neos instead. As they are such prolific breeders a few jumpers won't hurt.
Thanks tho!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Main 30 gal tank









GreenFish's CBS SSS









Kermit01's CRS SS









Speedie's OEBT


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

That picture of greenfish's CBS makes it look a lot better than the photos you posted in his thread. The white looks a lot more solid.

Nice looking shrimp.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

madness said:


> That picture of greenfish's CBS makes it look a lot better than the photos you posted in his thread. The white looks a lot more solid.
> 
> Nice looking shrimp.


Thanks! I changed it. The picture I originally posted is his own picture from his post #1
His shrimp are very good looking in person!!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that your picture will sell him more shrimp than his own picture will.

Nice photos and nice expanding shrimp collection.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*051512 nano*

The shrimpanzes, nano:

Same water parameters

Added some yellows, and I will move pfrs to main tank soon.
moved all lobelia cardinalis to emersed hob moss cascade.

not the best pic but here we go:


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*051512 main*

Same parameters

saw 3 berried CRS SS

added a tall yamaya stone.




























A little feeding frenzy video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGbl0m_bTJc


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Gals and Guys,

I'm selling lobelia cardinalis dwarf:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ia-cardinalis-dwarf-packages.html#post1870651


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*052112 main*

Sold some lobelia cardinalis and bought a lot of blyxa japonica.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*052112 nano*











lil baby crs ss:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

looking good with the Blyxa!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

h4n said:


> looking good with the Blyxa!


Thank you! That is exactly what I wanted!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I like the blyxa in there, too. looks good.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Chyrol said:


> Yeah, I like the blyxa in there, too. looks good.


Thanks! I was thinking that I will have to start dosing this tank a lil bit...


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

4 banana racer females in the nano tank:
















And 20 blue meanies in the main tank:


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*052912 Main*


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Looking good 

I'd personally like to hear/see more of your under gravel filter too by the way. Comb through your threads and didn't see much talk about your ug setup... Just curious


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks! 
It's basically the same in both tanks, the difference is that in the main tank I didn't use filter media in top of the pipes, I used large grain akadama instead. Pictures of the nano tank UGF are in the first post, its based on Liam's website. Aquarliam.com I think.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Nice tanks and really like the way your CRS looks. Can you tell me where you got them and what grade they are so that I can acquire the same?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

etane said:


> Nice tanks and really like the way your CRS looks. Can you tell me where you got them and what grade they are so that I can acquire the same?


 Thank you!

I got this SS grade from Kermit01 directly as we are close by, I think Speedie carries them here in the forum for $4 a piece. I also bought OEBTs, fire neon yellow neos and blue velvets neos from Speedie. He is my shrimp dealer for sure. 

The CBS SSS I bought from Greenfish.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

This is the link for speedie's shrimp sale thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1682281


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> This is the link for speedie's shrimp sale thread:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1682281


Thanks for the link! Pretty shrimp for a good price. Too bad he's out of stock at the moment which is might as well since my tank is a few weeks away from being ready.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

etane said:


> Thanks for the link! Pretty shrimp for a good price. Too bad he's out of stock at the moment which is might as well since my tank is a few weeks away from being ready.


 Yeah, his prices are pretty reasonable, worth the wait. 
Are you setting up your first cardinias tank? Or is this another tank you are starting?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Check this thread about keeping shrimp:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=176557

And this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8Yz9_j2L-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Yeah, his prices are pretty reasonable, worth the wait.
> Are you setting up your first cardinias tank? Or is this another tank you are starting?


I am setting up my first tank, period. Actually, I got it up and running last week, so it's still cycling and will probably do a rescape this weekend. 

Thanks for the sage advice and F1 Taiwan bee breeding. I've actually watched that video about 10xs already and read that thread a few times too.

Btw, I really like the way your shrimp look because they look most Koi like with popping red and whites especially the ones with 2 horizontal stripes on their tail. I rather not like the higher grade "albino" shrimps as much. Plus, I'd probably not be successful keeping them.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome! Good luck, the CRS SS I have are known as hinomaru and "no entry". 

Do you have a journal?


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Awesome! Good luck, the CRS SS I have are known as hinomaru and "no entry".
> 
> Do you have a journal?


Thanks for the description! I was guessing the shrimps you have that I like are what you described but was only 50% sure.

My journal link should be in my signature. If it isn't popping up, here it is:

link


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*061912 Main*










I cleaned the fluval 204 a couple of days ago, that meant a 5 gallon WC, tap water treated with prime and mosura mineral plus.

There is CRS SS babies all over the place.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I like how well planted ur tank is, and i like the 3 round stones/balls in the middle


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*061912 nano*










I cleaned the HOB a couple of days ago, it took like 15 minutes max. the plants weren't a big deal at all. I put a 100ml Purigen bag in it. 2 gallon WC.

I found another dead CRS ss today.

And I dont know where they came from but I have two red neos!!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> I like how well planted ur tank is, and i like the 3 round stones/balls in the middle


Thanks! those are mosura mineral balls.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Main tank:

Some bba started to show up on the spray bar and a couple of rocks. Not much tho.

Reduced photo cycle to 6hr total (2/4) and increased co2 from 1bp3s to 1bps. 

Also dosed paraguard again after a salt bath to a vorticella infested velvet.

I can see about 4-5 1/8" CRS babies and like 3 really small ones. 

Tried blanched kale last night, they seem to like it just a bit.

Nano tank:

I picked a dead CRS and a dead neon yellow in the last two days. This followed the HOB maintenance and water change.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Main tank notes:

I've been observing the TDS for months without build ups. I had to buy mosura TDS up to reach 150 but it dropped to 143 in about a month!! I've come to the assumption that as I dose a po4 rich mix, the available naturally produced no3 is processed by the plants as there is not such limiting factor.

I have not reached yet the 200tds water change mark I decided to have. I had to change some water because I needed to clean one of the canisters as it was 5-6months without maintenance. I had to take some tank water out to rinse the media. 

This means that I could have gone several more months and maybe a whole year with only DI top offs... I want to believe. Although I think 6month routine maintenance of canisters is a must which doesn't allow me to prove my theory.

cardinias are breeding, CRS and CBS. Neos and OEBTs are not because of 5.4 PH I believe.

I have picked only one dead shrimp from this tank, and it was shortly after adding them to the tank.

Conclusion is that water parameters are stable, been a dosed and gassed planted tank, seems to be a great environment for low ph- soft water cardinias. I believe that using plants for water management is possible and that it should be demystified.
I also recognize that I use seachem equilibrium for the most part instead of mosura mineral plus as a GH booster and source of trace elements. 

There is some BBA in the spray bar. I reduced the photoperiod, increased co2 and kept the dosing. I haven't seen it spread more so I hope that did the trick and I'm going to remove it manually soon. Besides that I can see a tiny bit of deficiencies like K and N in the lower leaves/old growth of lobelia cardinalis and stargrass which I hope it was caused in the very first months (when i wasn't dosing)and it would not affect the new growth as it looks healthy and lush.

I also believe that red cabomba doesn't like such an acidic water. It may also be lack of nutrients/light/co2. Who knows! That one plant does not do good in this set up!


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just read through this journal. I like all the changes you've gone through and love the "HOB planter".


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

travis.808 said:


> Just read through this journal. I like all the changes you've gone through and love the "HOB planter".


 Thank you! 

I just posted a thread this last week detailing and simplifying the main tank process, learning curve and current methododology. It's called my planted shrimp tank method. 

I will do the same with the nano when I finish testing a couple more things with it.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*Main tank*

I just switched to timed co2 to see if brood improves or there is any changes on plant growth/algae.

This change will set back adding crushed coral to raise ph and KH by at least one more month to allow better observation.
Light is 2on 3off 3on, totals 5hr.

TDS 175

Currently dosing 15 drops of PPSpro macros and CSMb.

Yesterday I trimmed some plants and harvested 

Parts of the moss are turning brown.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I really love your tanks! 

Question about your undergravel filter in the nano though: Since you have been using this attached to a canister filter, do you think it would work well attached to a Hob filter? I would really like to do something similar to your tank, but I don't have the room to have a canister filter.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Calmia22 said:


> I really love your tanks!
> 
> Question about your undergravel filter in the nano though: Since you have been using this attached to a canister filter, do you think it would work well attached to a Hob filter? I would really like to do something similar to your tank, but I don't have the room to have a canister filter.


 Sure it will work, just don't use those media bags I used. Use large gravel or similar to prevent clogging. Think about maintenance, how will you clean the HOB?

Please let me know how it worked! I'm very curious!

Thanks for looking at this tread!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been feeding daily and dosing daily and the TDS marks 177... From 175 on 7/26


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

just changed backrounds


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Main, TDS 175 no water changes yet.

Nano, TDS 320 after wc
Some dead berried females.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

8-14-12 Main FTS:


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

my betta tank:


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the look of your Betta tank, good job. What are you using for lightning, and what are the substrate layers?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

chrislewistx said:


> I like the look of your Betta tank, good job. What are you using for lightning, and what are the substrate layers?












Thanks!

The substrate is Ada sand or something. I bought the tank with the substrate and some plants. I added the light and rescaped it.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Main:
5 gal wc using tap.
Ph 5.6
TDS 195
Gh7

Nano:

I've been changing 1 gal weekly using DI water. Stopped dosing.

GH 13
TDS? (350ish)
Ph ?

Betta cube:

1 gal wc using tap or DI or mix. Weekly.

Parameters? I don't care!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*nano 092812*


















1 gal WC, pure DI.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*Betto 092812*










1 gal WC mineral water + 1/4tsp equilibrium and 3 drops of trace.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

One gallon wc betta tank, mineral water+trace and macros 2 drops

One gallon wc nano tank, DI water + trace and macros 3 drops


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

what's the plant you have growing out of your tank? is that fan for water circulation or for a chiller for the light?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I believe you are asking about zebrina.

The fan is there from when I had more temp sensitive shrimp. Still, I turn it on when the tank is getting over 75 to avoid algae blooms.

The fan accelerates the evaporation of water from the surface thus bringing temp down and the catch 22 is a lot of evaporation, so I have to refill a lot.


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

cool plant! is it in the HOB or in the tank itself? 

i didn't know a fan would do that, but makes sense. kinda cool!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

mommabear1007 said:


> cool plant! is it in the HOB or in the tank itself?
> 
> i didn't know a fan would do that, but makes sense. kinda cool!


It started in the hob... Now it's kinda all over the tank, lol!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

added about 15 yellows to the nano 3 days ago

brought down co2 from 3bps to 1 bps in the main tank.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Nano: 1 gal wc w/DI + MMP

betto tank:


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> 1 gal WC, pure DI.


what light is this? are you using co2 on your tank?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

ramen lover said:


> what light is this? are you using co2 on your tank?


Hello,

There is no co2, light is an archaea 24w 6500k I think but I have to check. Low light of course.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

How come you have plants growing out of the filter?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Bserve said:


> How come you have plants growing out of the filter?


Here, I made a whole thread about it:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1788704


----------

